# [US NR] Noah Arthurs 41.36 3BLD (+10/13 MBLD)



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2013)

I've realized that I lose a lot of my thinkahead in competition :/


----------



## A Leman (Jan 12, 2013)

Congradulations on the NR. Did you win MBld? How did Corey do in his events? Also, Did you Sub-15 Avg? Sorry for all of the questions, but I can't find the results anywhere yet.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Congradulations on the NR. Did you win MBld? How did Corey do in his events? Also, Did you Sub-15 Avg? Sorry for all of the questions, but I can't find the results anywhere yet.



Yes I won multi.
Corey got 58.xy 3BLD, 8:xy 4BLD and 7/15 multi
My 3x3 average had 3 DNFs, but the two that weren't averaged to about 20.


----------



## A Leman (Jan 12, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Yes I won multi.
> Corey got 58.xy 3BLD, 8:xy 4BLD and 7/15 multi
> My 3x3 average had 3 DNFs, but the two that weren't averaged to about 20.



Great job.

Thanks. It's too bad for corey's multi. I thought 15/15 was very possible for him.

How did you get 3 DNF's in speedsolves!? Were you doing what haiyan did? 

Also, I am no one to talk about accuracy :fp, but what is going on with your 4bld?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 12, 2013)

change dat signature


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 12, 2013)

*Noah Arthurs 41.36 3BLD (US NR) and 10/13 MBLD*



A Leman said:


> Great job.
> 
> Thanks. It's too bad for corey's multi. I thought 15/15 was very possible for him.
> 
> ...



I was doing normal solves, just kinda goofing off.

For 4BLD, it's just centers. This 1000 solve marathon should help my accuracy a bit.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 12, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> This 1000 solve marathon should help my accuracy a bit.



what...


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 13, 2013)

*Noah Arthurs 41.36 3BLD (US NR) and 10/13 MBLD*



theZcuber said:


> what...



...yes


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 13, 2013)

Reconstruction:

Scramble: F2 D2 R2 F2 D U' B2 R2 U L F2 R' D' B D' U' F D2 B'

Memo: x' y
Corners: WJVBGFX = the WedJie's ViBes are GooFy like my eX
Edges: SNXAFPHBI* = SuNass(XA) FaPHuB I

Edges (57):
[x ; [U' R2 U , M']] (8)
[U' L2 U , M2] (8)
B L2 B' M2 B L2 B2 R2 B M2 B' R2 B* (13) = I'm really stupid
[U' ; [u' L' u , M2]]* (10)
[D ; [M' , U R2 U']] (10)
[M2 , D' L2 D] (8)

Corners (27):
[R ; [U' , L' D2 L]] (10)
[z ; [L' U2 L , D2]]* (8)
[x U2 ; [R' , U L2 U']] (9)

Parity (19):
D F'
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
F D'

*= Something where I did something slower than my normal thing.

This was bad


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Noah Arthurs 41.36 3BLD (US NR) and 10/13 MBLD*

Good job,congratulations for the NR


----------



## Iggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats! Now go for the NAR!


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! That memo on the 3BLD was fast!
Congrats on the NR! 
Gogo Sub WR!


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 13, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R



Fixed.
Congratulations with NR! But some of your algs suck 
30 seconds for execution is way too much even with pauses. Go and learn good algs :tu


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 13, 2013)

*Noah Arthurs 41.36 3BLD (US NR) and 10/13 MBLD*



DrKorbin said:


> Fixed.
> Congratulations with NR! But some of your algs suck
> 30 seconds for execution is way too much even with pauses. Go and learn good algs :tu



Yes, after doing that reconstruction, I realized that in competition I often revert back to cases I haven't used in a long time that are slower but "safer". It just happens without me thinking about it. 

The good news is that I have identified this problem and can make sure it stops happening.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 13, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Yes, after doing that reconstruction, I realized that in competition I often revert back to cases I haven't used in a long time that are slower but "safer". It just happens without me thinking about it.
> 
> The good news is that I have identified this problem and can make sure it stops happening.



Congrats Noah! 

But which algs 'suck'? Most of them seem fine to me! I'd only do the 3rd edge cycle with a x [CW U-perm] x' and the 4th with z' U [M] U R U' [M'] U R' U2 z.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 13, 2013)

*Noah Arthurs 41.36 3BLD (US NR) and 10/13 MBLD*



Ollie said:


> Congrats Noah!
> 
> But which algs 'suck'? Most of them seem fine to me! I'd only do the 3rd edge cycle with a x [CW U-perm] x' and the 4th with z' U [M] U R U' [M'] U R' U2 z.



3rd edge cycle:
x M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 x'
4th edge cycle:
u' U' L' U M2 U' L U M2 u

2nd corner cycle:
z' R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 z
3rd corner cycle:
z y' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R y z

And also I used M2 parity like a noob.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Congrats Noah!
> 
> But which algs 'suck'? Most of them seem fine to me! I'd only do the 3rd edge cycle with a x [CW U-perm] x' and the 4th with z' U [M] U R U' [M'] U R' U2 z.



And the first 3-cycle in corners can be solved with a pure comm.
But yes, this solve mostly (2/3) consists of optimal algs. I just wrote that comment under the impression of your (Noah) part 8 of 3-style tutorial.
Your ability to memorize for 10-12 seconds impresses me, and when you will learn good algs, you will rule


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 13, 2013)

Great job Noah. Makes me want to practice BLD. Maybe I'll get a success.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 13, 2013)

*Noah Arthurs 41.36 3BLD (US NR) and 10/13 MBLD*



DrKorbin said:


> And the first 3-cycle in corners can be solved with a pure comm.



I can't believe I've gone so long without noticing that. *facepalm*


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jan 13, 2013)

This is awesome, congrats, what does NR stand for? I know what NAR is but, it's just one of those things that no one ever really says what they stand for ...


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 13, 2013)

MovingOnUp said:


> This is awesome, congrats, what does NR stand for? I know what NAR is but, it's just one of those things that no one ever really says what they stand for ...



National record (in this case, record of USA)


----------

